# See Spot Run w/The Method - Red Dog - Peterborough



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

the title says it all i guess! Ha! Feb 9!

Tickets are 10 bux at the Red Dog...should be a good show...

we're looking forward to playing with them!
https://www.facebook.com/events/454379064617982/


----------

